# Critique 10y/o paint mare



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I don't see any glaring flaws. I like her. She is a little long in the back and maybe a little downhill as well. Nothing glaringly obvious.

The problem with conformation is that without X rays you can't tell what is underneath. I would plan on getting X rays on whatever horse you look at. Good conformation does not mean the joints don't have wear and tear! 

What is your intended use for her?


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

Just mainly trails, maybe the occasional jumping and cow work. Nothing really bad, but just fun.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

In photo 1 and 2 it looks is if front right fetlock is swollen but could be an optical illusion . To me, she has so so conformation. It's really hard to judge it well due to her pinto coloring making hard to see her outline shape well.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

She is VERY post legged behind. She is down hill and she does not have the greatest shoulder. She also is marked like a "frame" horse so would need to be tested if you ever bred her (she is NOT breeding material IMO). 

In the photo of her front legs the left front looks like she might be a bit club footed on the left.. or like her heels have been left too long OR that she is standing in an awkward position because of the rough ground.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

^^^ I wouldn't waste my money testing her for frame. She's definitely a carrier. (Lovely color) Would make a decent trail horse, not sure how she'd do in the show pen if you went that route.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

I wouldn't get her tested for frame because I don't plan on breeding. The biggest thing in looking for in a horse is a decent mind. I don't do much more then trails, so perfect conformation is not necessary. I do want decent conformation that wouldn't make it to where I can't do certain things, but again it's not a huge factor..

I don't recall it being swollen but she wouldn't stand still for the pictures. This horse hasn't had to do anything for at least the last few months, and the owner didn't know much about her even.. It's a bit sad. And in these pictures, she is standing on a slight hill with very uneven ground
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

Ooh, yikes, it looks like she has a _really _bad case of adorable


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

Holy cute horse batman!! She has some of the neatest patterning I have ever seen! I know that doesn't help with confo... but hey, if she is 'only a trail horse' and with no plans to breed.. aren't those the most forgiving needs?


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

She is definitely Frame overo{OLWS positive} Like her head/neck & ties in nicely. She looks down hill more so in 2nd picture but think it is the ground as she doesn't look as bad in other picture. I also thought her Lt front looked Clubby:-( Also has Longer back & posty legs.Yes she has some faults,but a horse I think still worth considering, pending a PPE.


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

Now I'm curious with a club foot.. and excuse me for not really knowing, but in the 10+ years of having horses I've never had one with a club foot, could it be possible from a horrible farrier job?


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

TheRoundPen said:


> Now I'm curious with a club foot.. and excuse me for not really knowing, but in the 10+ years of having horses I've never had one with a club foot, could it be possible from a horrible farrier job?


Yes, it absolutely can be.

And depending on the severity of it (if it's genetic) A club foot could cause no issues. Grade 1's are the least problematic. I have one, and she has no problems what-so-ever.


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

Then I really wonder if that is what it is from. I know her last trim was done horribly just by looking at her feet on Friday. I think the biggest conformation problem for me that I noticed was her back. I must have some of the worst luck when it comes to horses back with soundness issues. 

That is the big thing I think. After spending way more then I ever expected just to hear that my horse wouldn't stay sound for the trail riding I do because of back issues, it worries me..


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

To be honest, the horse business/ownership is just a huge gamble.

I purchased an impeccably bred, mostly conformationally correct AQHA, bred to be a rockstar at speed events. And guess what, she got injured 3 weeks into my new ownership of her. And she has good days...and bad days...Over a year and a half later. She'll never be the horse I purchased her for. I had a crappy bit of bad luck pop up.

And I have seen some of the worst conformed horses ride well into their 20's, without a day of lameness.

All you can do is know the "what-ifs" about conformation...Such as a long back leading to soundness issues. Or long pasterns leading to soundness issues. etc. etc. etc. And do your best to make an educated purchase.

Get a PPE from your vet. And listen to the results. No matter how much you love the horse. (If results are bad)


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

BUT, as Elana said, it may not actually be clubbed but just caused to look that way due to the angle of the picture or the way she's standing. Even if it is clubby, it doesn't appear to be a bad one, though I'm leaning more toward it being due to the picture. With all her weight on the other front leg, it looks like she was in the middle of taking a step or shifting her feet so it's not flat on the ground.

Overall she's a decent little horse. A little straight through the hocks, a little upright in the shoulder and croup, and possibly toes out a bit in front. She is a little long through the back, but her back doesn't appear weak. If you can keep her working correctly off her hind end and using her back (don't let her hollow out), that will keep that back strong and straight. 

IMHO, there's nothing that would prevent her from being a stellar trail horse or a decent low level show horse. Her legs, though not perfect, appear strong. I think the biggest problem you might run into is that she's conformed to be a bit of a rough traveler with that upright shoulder and straighter hocks.

Is she broke? Did you ride her? How did she ride?


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

Hah, there is the iffy thing with her. She is a "beginners horse" who is needing a good solid 30 days to get her back to being a decent horse in my opinion. I didn't end up riding her like I was planning on because the owner didn't show up. I did the ground work with her, and she just seemed a bit lost with it. She did start picking it up though. 

I'm still really considering her, but I do want to look at some other horses too before deciding 100%. She is the first one since I've started looking again, and I don't want to jump on it. The only way I would really consider her is if she would pass a PPE, and the owner letting me do a trial with her. I just know he really wants her gone soon.

*Edited to add: Pending the weather either tomorrow or Monday, I may have a few more horses to pick apart conformation wise*


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Will they give you a trial? That would be your safest, bet, IMO. 

Definitely get a PPE no matter what horse you choose. I got a PPE on a very inexpensive horse (PPE was nearly as much as the cost of the horse) but I'm so glad I did. I got some good info and also peace of mind with my decision.


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm not sure yet if they would do a trial. I will be asking if none of the other horses seem like a good fit. A PPE is my top priority, no matter if it is a free horse. I want to get the most information I can.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

No such thing as a "free" horse.. 

Just sayin'


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

Her long weak back and long weak loin connection would make me walk the other way, but that's just me. She's as long as a bus.


----------

